# Meprolight verse Trijicon



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

*Meprolight or Trijicon*

Currently I have two out of my four with Trijicon WP01 P99 Night Sights. But having said that, I would like to know how those with meprolights like them. I bought the Trijicons since all my Glocks in the past had them. From the appearence the the Meprolight, they seem to be lower to the slide than the Trijicons and more stream line. I also heard that a few have had to file the base of their Meprolights to fit. How well made are they, how durable are they and for those that have had both, which do you prefer? Please chime in. Thanks. JE


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I have none installed at the time....
but I would do a read up on the P99FAQ page..... Lunde talks highly of Earl's-II nightsights, which sport if I remember Trijicon vials in metal sights.....
other than that I heard plenty of good things about the Mepro's on the Walther/P99 forum.... I guess they have a bigger "white ring" around the vials than the Trijicons for daylight use.......


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

*Trijicon*

I don't have them on mine, but personally I like Trijicon.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I have visited Mr. Lunde's fact page a few times (great source of information), and atleast the Meprolight front sight looks much lower on the slide then the Earl's or Trijicon. This would be a plus, since it looks much closer to the #4 sight that comes installed standard from the factory. When I installed my Trijicon, I needed to completely readjust to the new blade height, which is a given. But the Trijicon blade is much highier that a #4.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As a whole, I prefer Mepros to Trijicons. On the P99s I own, I have all stock sights. At the indoor range I shoot at, it is pretty dark, but not dark enough to see the glow of night sights. For me, I like the bright white dots.

I've prev had a Springfield 1911 w/ night sights - except they don't use ones with nice white circles around the tritium. It was a silver circle which U can't see to save your life if its somewhat dark. After that, I just decided to keep the stock sights, even though the better brands of sights do have the white circles around them.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it 

I shoot so well with the stock ones that I haven't felt the need to change.


----------

